# indian lake



## jaybird62 (Jul 21, 2006)

anyone been doing any good on the saugeye at indian lake. last time i went i could,nt get a bite too save me. going tomorrow and try it again


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

how did u do? i no this past weekend was pretty slow but did manage a 6lber but thats about it.


----------



## Fishfry (Oct 24, 2006)

I went to Indian Lake the 21st and 22nd, Windy and cold, I was able to get my limit after about 3 hours each night. I caught all my fish on a Rattling Rogue in the channels. The shad seem to of moved up into the channels and looks like some feeding frenzy is going on. My friend also limited each night he used an assortment of Vibees, RatLtraps and He Caught 2-3 smaller ones on Jigs. Fishing In my opinion is great right now. Im going everyday until they slow down or the Ice comes. Good Luck!!


----------

